# icd9-what ICD9 code



## mamacase1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Can someone tell me what ICD9 code you would use for poor oral intake on a 6 week old baby?


----------



## btadlock1 (Jan 5, 2011)

783.3 - feeding difficulties (infant)


----------



## meenakshis (Jun 4, 2014)

*Occlusion artery*

Can anyone please tell me the correct code for Bilateral Arterial Occlusive Disease of Lower Extremities?


----------



## edupuganti satyavani (Jun 5, 2014)

I think it is 444.22


----------

